

Remember to Thank Your Star Players - spif
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/11/business/11corner.html?_r=1

======
frossie
_Also, one of our rituals that we start every executive staff meeting with is
sharing one personal and one professional thing occupying our minds._

Aaaaaaargh (runs away in horror). Is this an executive staff meeting or an AA
meeting?

~~~
sp332
It's a totalitarian executive staff meeting.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
"Personally, I fear giving you the leverage of knowing about my personal life.
Professionally, I think this ritual of sharing is bullshit."

~~~
sp332
Yeah, that's pretty much what I mean. :-)

------
swombat
Where did this title come from? The title of the article is "Remember to Thank
Your Star Players", and the letters "fear" occur exactly once in the article.

Flagged. Please change the link-bait title to the original.

~~~
spif
Mea culpa. I wrote the title from my main take away from the article not the
original. Thanks for correcting.

